# Where Can I Get An Omega Electroquartz Leather Strap?



## GASHEAD (Aug 27, 2009)

Hi guys, anyone have any idea where I can obtain a leather strap as pictured below for an Omega Electroquartz. I believe it's 22mm wide at its widest point but the lug fixing is 18mm? All help appreciated!


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

Nice to see that went to a good home!

They one fitted you you Electroquartz is actually shark I believe, which are now obsolete, Omega do make a calf replacement which is apparently very good, the downside is I have two on back order and I have now been waiting a five months for them, cost is around Â£90! You need to order the leather replacement for the 1960016, it is identical to the one you need but as I said don't hold your breath

The alternative try and find a good bracelet, Many fo teh MQ32Khz hand the same band, Silverhawk has an Electroquartz the same as yours with the modern replacement SS bracelet on it so he should be able to provide you with the reference number

Cheers Tom


----------



## GASHEAD (Aug 27, 2009)

Thanks Tom, much appreciated. Could you let me know exactly how to go about ordering the calf replacement from Omega please?


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

Probably best contacting Omega UK through and AD or ideally a boutique or Swiss Time Services, give them reference 1960016 and ask them to order the modern calf replacement

Cheers Tom


----------



## flame (Apr 2, 2009)

dickstar1977 said:


> Probably best contacting Omega UK through and AD or ideally a boutique or Swiss Time Services, give them reference 1960016 and ask them to order the modern calf replacement
> 
> Cheers Tom


Tom

Doesn't the calf replacement have a number stamped on the inside ?

Thanks Neil


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

The only calf replacement I currently have are for the MQ 2.4Mhz and their lug width is 4 mm lager, I am still waiting on the 32Khz replacements

Cheers Tom


----------



## GASHEAD (Aug 27, 2009)

Thanks again Tom.


----------



## webvan (Apr 6, 2010)

Could also use one for my 1310 MQ as the original one is falling apart, any luck being able to order one?


----------



## Dr.f (Jun 29, 2011)

Swiss Time Services were recently able to source me a NOS one in calf leather for my Constellation 1310.Have'nt got it yet as its also getting full refurb.


----------



## Dr.f (Jun 29, 2011)

Dr.f said:


> Swiss Time Services were recently able to source me a NOS one in calf leather for my Constellation 1310.Have'nt got it yet as its also getting full refurb.


Forgot to add,talk to Simon Freese at STS ,you will need the caseback number.


----------



## global (Oct 6, 2010)

If you have the strap reference, I would try Cousins. They could source an Omega original strap for my Megaquartz which looks to be the same size/shape/style.


----------



## webvan (Apr 6, 2010)

Thanks for the tip, do you remember how much it set you back?


----------



## global (Oct 6, 2010)

webvan said:


> Thanks for the tip, do you remember how much it set you back?


I actually had a strap made for it instead, as I was looking for a slightly different style, but if I remember correctly, the cost of the Omega strap was around Â£70.

Cheers


----------



## webvan (Apr 6, 2010)

Thanks, will try to find my way on the Cousins UK site, too many references there! Which is a good thing of course. I'd checked Ofrei and they didn't have it.


----------



## webvan (Apr 6, 2010)

ok, been rummaging around the CousinsUK site and finally found one using case reference 196.0016 (TV shaped Connie apparently : http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=64782) as mentioned by Tom above, cost is Â£66.80 without VAT. Reference is x24323 and it's a 28x16mm with stailess steel buckle. Not sure whether it can be used with the N.27 deployant, anyone tried?


----------



## Dr.f (Jun 29, 2011)

Thats a good price,is it an original omega strap?


----------



## webvan (Apr 6, 2010)

Looks like it :










Having now seen the picture, the N.27 deployant is "out" though :-(


----------



## webvan (Apr 6, 2010)

Dr.f said:


> Dr.f said:
> 
> 
> > Swiss Time Services were recently able to source me a NOS one in calf leather for my Constellation 1310.Have'nt got it yet as its also getting full refurb.
> ...


Have you gotten the watch back now, if yes, any chance of a picture of the strap?


----------



## Dr.f (Jun 29, 2011)

They posted it yesterday so due back today!!!!!!!!! .Will post pics when get a chance.


----------



## webvan (Apr 6, 2010)

Ah, perfect timing!


----------



## JudgeBaxter (Sep 18, 2009)

Just ordered one of these myself for my Electroquartz - mostly so I can keep the bracelet pristine on it, but looking forward to getting it delivered and on the watch - nice that Omega still make these replacement straps for some of these older peices - I can't imagine this strap fits on any of the modern offerings??

Rgds,

David


----------



## webvan (Apr 6, 2010)

Probably not ;-)

Which EQ is it, the 1300?


----------



## Dr.f (Jun 29, 2011)

I am quite impressed with mine,feels very comfortable.Only quibble is that modern Omega buckle dos'nt seem as good quality as the older one.


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Sorry guys I've only just noticed this thread.

Here's some reference numbers for you chaps looking for bracelet/strap for the second generation Electroquartz.

*Original bracelet ref. 1210/202*. Discontinued ages ago. They come up occasionally on ebay but increasingly expensive, last one I saw sold for Â£140.

*Replacement bracelet ref. 3019/203*. Unfortunately now discontinued too and with no replacement. It was a different design to the original and much thinner.

*Original strap ref. 1216*, only works with clasp no.27. These came in shark skin, leather and crocodile. They very occasionally appear for sale on ebay but command very good prices.

*Modern replacement Cousins re. X24323* (not sure if there's an Omega code for these or not). This is a buckle strap and won't work with the original clasp, no.27. They're currently out of stock until Feb 2012.

TTBOMK this is a complete list but there could well be more. HTH.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## JudgeBaxter (Sep 18, 2009)

Hi there,

I think the modern replacement bracelet is actually ref. 3019/202 - and that is still currently in stock with Cousins for Â£144 quid inc vat and delivery.

It fits the Electroquartz and looks nice and is obviously of good quality, but as already mentioned, it is thinner than the original and just doesn't have the same "heft" and feel that the original does.

I too saw that 1210 go a couple of months back on E-Bay for Â£140 and whilst I wasn't actually looking for one, I was sorely tempted just to use it on my watch so I can keep my original one absolutely mint, but that is literally the only one I've EVER seen in 3 years or so, and I've been religiously searching for bracelets for a couple of my old Omega's over that time period.

Anyway, Cousins ref. for the 3019/202 is X12643.

I'm happy with the leather strap I recently got from Cousins as an alternative and to keep the original bracelet safe whilst still enjoying the watch - looks like the few they had in have all sold, so I'm sure they will get some more in as soon as Omega have made them up in February.

Cheers all,

Rgds,

david.


----------



## JudgeBaxter (Sep 18, 2009)

PS - to Webvan, mine is a 2nd Gen Electroquartz, so I think it's a cal 1301 - circa 1972?

Rgds,

David.


----------



## webvan (Apr 6, 2010)

Yes that's it, I have the same one, nice watch, eh!

In theory the 3019/202 is the replacement for the 1209/202 that was used on the 2.4Mhz MQs with a slightly larger "lug" (30mm vs 28mm) but it's good to know it fits it all the same. I got mine from Ofrei...before I saw how much cheaper CousinsUK were selling them (although cousins is not for individuals apparently?).

What's sometimes confusing with Omega bracelet references is that they kept the same references for replacement versions as I found with the 1239/202 for my MQ Seamaster (Gary used to have the same one) that I got on the cheap recently, it's got the same thin links as the 3019/202...and it was a big hassle to fit it in to replace my 1216/N.27 combo. It seems you have to break the lugs if you want to get the strap/bracelet out of that watch actually!


----------



## JudgeBaxter (Sep 18, 2009)

That's interesting.....I have that watch as well - the square cased blue satin dialled Seamaster Megaquartz version yes? That has it's original 1239 on it as well....

I actually ordered what Cousins list as a spare link for the 1210 recently when I ordered the strap - I don't need any additional links personally, but thought it's always nice to have a spare and as I was ordering a few other bits and peices then it would cost the same for them to post it either way etc. etc.....

Anyway, when it turned up, it was obviously the thinner screwed link for the 3019 replacement......I was going to send it back, but are you saying that this link will fit/is the same as the original 1239 bracelet links? Cousins list a spare link for that as well, but it's hard to tell from the pic exactly how it mounts - screw or pin? I haven't checked the 1239 on my MQ Seamaster, but know it's a proper original bracelet and not a modern replacement, so I'm wary of ordering from cousins again for that one (again, don't need a spare myself but it's always nice to have just in case/if ever you sell etc.) in case I get a modern replacement.....

I'll have to have a proper look tonight I guess...

Cheers,

Dave.

PS - Yes - I LOVE my Electroquartz.....absolute quality and ridiculously accurate......people get all excited about Rolex's with open or closed 6's and 9's.......but the engineering and innovation that went into these early quartz peices is mind-boggling...... and whilst I don't buy to sell or make money...they really REALLY should be worth many multiples of what they currently are...although the market does finally seem to be moving in the right direction.... :thumbsup:


----------



## webvan (Apr 6, 2010)

Sounds like that link would fit my replacement 1239/202 as the extra pins are screwed, which is rather nice actually. (wouldn't work with the replacement 3019/202 as it does not have screwable pins...). Now I've never seen an original 1239/202 so you'll have to take a look at yours but I'm guessing it won't work as it should be the same thick "bar" as the 1209/202 of the MQ2.4, 1210/202 of our EQ, etc...The common "link" being 202 here, the first four numbers being the end pieces that were specific to each watch. They are interchangeable though as Gary had a 1210/202 on his Seamaster MQ.

I think I found what really sets the original from the replacement bracelets apart other than the thickness : the hair-pulling ability of the replacement versions ! I wore the MQ on the replacement 1239/202 all day Sunday and it was murder (well not quite), whereas it was smooth sailing with the EQ on the original 1210/202 yesterday. Will try to tighten the 1239 the next time I wear it, it might help. I'll verify that with my 720Mhz on its original 1192/192 today (192s are very similar to the 202s, just a tad shorter) ;-)


----------



## JudgeBaxter (Sep 18, 2009)

Hi Again,

No - the new link I brought won't fit either of my original bracelets - and if the 3019 has pins as well, then looks like they sent me totally the wrong thing.

I think I've left it too late to return it now anyway, and returning stuff to Cousins is a faff at the best of times and I can't be bothered for the Â£10/Â£12 quid involved, so let me know if you'd like to try it as a spare on your new 1239.

Rgds,

David


----------



## webvan (Apr 6, 2010)

Thanks for your offer, I'll keep it in mind, but I've already removed one of these links on my 1239/202.

No links with screws on my 3019, that's why I'm surprised the replacement 1239/202 has these nifty links, maybe it's an "intermediate" generation replacement. Actually I don't think Cousins have any 1239/202 or 1210/202 replacements available.


----------



## webvan (Apr 6, 2010)

JudgeBaxter said:


> I'm happy with the leather strap I recently got from Cousins as an alternative and to keep the original bracelet safe whilst still enjoying the watch - looks like the few they had in have all sold, so I'm sure they will get some more in as soon as Omega have made them up in February.


Back in stock at CousinsUK apparently but no longer Â£66, now Â£90 and doesn't come with a buckle anymore :-(


----------



## JudgeBaxter (Sep 18, 2009)

Christ - They don't miss a trick do they.......so with a standard basic buckle, VAT and RMSD....that's now around Â£135ish to your door......


----------

